# co2 Carbon Dioxide



## batnet (May 30, 2005)

hi

 is any one has tried to yous  dry ice or soda water 
 for increasing co2 (Carbon Dioxide) level  in hydroponic systems ]

 thanks


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 20, 2006)

I have heard of spraying seltzer water on the plants and that you have to wash off the leaves which sounded like too much trouble to me.  Never heard of dry ice being used. Probably didn't help you but good look man.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 21, 2006)

Dry ice is lame. It does work, but it's such a pain-in-the-ass. Why do you feel you need to increase co2? Just vent that stuff well and co2 will come and go. 

Dude, seltzer water? You're growing a plant.

If you truely want to increase your co2 levels, buy some co2 and work it in the proper way, or vent your plants better. Don't screw around with shit like dry ice and/or seltzer water.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 21, 2006)

I agree with Eggman. You go with a CO2 generator (which is far, far from cheap)Or get compressed CO2, but then you have to either rent a large tank or purchase a small one (just like argon in welding). you still have to purchase the regulator (which a good one isn't cheap either...you don't want a cheap one. the cheapys will leak and fail over time) and timers. plus compressed gas in my closet near where I sleep doesn't quite appeal to me, also gettin em refilled and the hassle involved.

Fresh air works just fine. Dry Ice, seltzer water, or those homeade CO2 jobs with yeast  , just isn't worth the trouble for what little benefit you get. IMHO.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 21, 2006)

yeah seltzer water


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 22, 2006)

dude go buy some c02 tabs of ebay there 8 bucks a bottle and 8 shippng that shit last me for months 60 tabs  ibroke them into 8 pieces per tab you mix throw it in and youl see the magic or you can try yeast brewry with sugar let me know if you need anymore help


----------

